# Allgemeine Frage: Download vs Stream



## Layna (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo .

Ich habe eine Frage zu etwas, das mich wirklich verwirrt.

Ich benutze Watchever, und bin über ein phänomen getsolpert, das sich mir nicht erschließt: der download zum offline-sehen einer 40-Minuten-Episode einer Serie dauert gut mal eine Stunde...
Ich kann die datenmenge aus der die Episode besteht aber ganz offensichtlich innerlhalb von 40 Minuten erhalten, schließlich kann ich die folge ja als stream sehen...

Wird die Datenraten für den downlaod zum offline-sehen künstlich runtergeschraubt, oder was geht da vor?

Grüße,
    Layna ^^


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2014)

Nun, es kann sein, dass Streams eine höhere Priorität erhalten, da dies das primäre Produkt ist..


----------



## Jays (5. Mai 2014)

Ich denke es ist ein Unterschied, da du beim Download die Daten ja speicherst während du beim Streamen nicht wirklich runterlädst -


----------



## sheel (5. Mai 2014)

Und? Das kann der Server nicht einmal wissen


> während du beim Streamen nicht wirklich runterlädst


Doch.

@Layna: Bessere Qualität beim Download vllt.?
Oder eben, wie chmee sagt, das Streams bei der betroffenen Seite einfach wichtiger sind.

Mit etwas Bastelei kann man jeden Stream auch mitspeichern,
dann hätte man die Gechwindigkeit. Ist nur teilweise ziemlich umtändlich.


----------



## Jays (6. Mai 2014)

Naja natürlich lädt mans runter, aber ich denke, dass der Hauptunterschied der ist, dass die Daten beim Streamen nicht am PC gespeichert werden


----------



## sheel (6. Mai 2014)

> Das kann der Server nicht einmal wissen


..........


----------



## Cromon (6. Mai 2014)

Das hat aber nicht wirklich Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit der Übertragung.


----------



## chmee (7. Mai 2014)

Da quasi 99% der offiziellen Streamseiten auf Addons/Plugins (zB Silverlight oder Flash) setzen, können sie sehr wohl unterscheiden zwischen Stream und Download. Es ist keine anonyme Datenanfrage, sondern per Button ausgelöster Zugriff, wo man das ganze Zeug nicht kennt (DRM-Request, Stream or Download etc pp)

Und da diese Seiten ihre Werbung mit "Onlinegucken" verzieren, muß das 100% laufen, im Gegensatz zum niedriger priorisierten Offline-Download. Und dennoch hat man bei den meisten dieser Seiten zu Stoßzeiten (20.15h?) gerne mal Probleme, nen Stream ohne Schluckauf zu schauen. (Ich hab Watchever und das Mediazeug vom Rosa Riesen ausprobiert..)

mfg chmee


----------

